# My New Loft Construction



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Stage 1


Stage 2


Stage 3



nest stage are the nest boxes

i divide my loft into half, the 1st half are for my fantails and the other half are for my white homers


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that is what I call HEAVY DUTY..I like the block idea but how do circulate the air and cool your birds with solid walls? 
I also like the loft name on your pics smart advertising. Keep us updated.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

As long as you have some ventilation in the front of the loft and vented out somewhere then you should be fine. depending on what part of the country you live


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

It's coming along really nice. Keep it up and soon you'll have time to start a new one. atleast thats what happens to me. Shawn


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Those have to be the heaviest bobs I have ever seen..they look like double welded steel 1/4" rods. The young fantails can lift those?


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

those are light aluminum tubes used in antennas that I screwed in a bisagra like on this pic. its actually for my white homers I divide my loft into half, the 1 half are for my fantails & the other half are for my white homers.

BISAGRA


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

nice 1 ,

your fantails are very nice


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, your pigeons have ample space in their lofts


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey why are the pigeon rooms are too big?
Are you going to live in the rooms????
But nice cage and birds


----------

